

University of Toronto Book Print on Demand - ljegou
http://bookpod.uoftbookstore.com/

======
dxjones
A quick look at their pricing suggests 6 cents a page, but a $60 setup fee.
For 10 books at 100 pages each, that is effectively 12 cents a page (averaging
in the setup fee).

Self-publishers might want to consider Lulu.com, with low per-page costs, and
apparently no setup fee.

